# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  Publish برنامه بر روی سرور  با امکان به روز رسانی ورژن جدید برنامه؟

## firoozi90

سلام دوستان 
من یه پروژه با سی شارپ دارم که دیتابیس اون (SQL Server)  روی سرور هستش.حالا می خوام پروژه ام را طوری publish کنم که هنگامی که  نسخه جدید برنامه انجام شد و کاربر خواست برنامه را اجرا کنه به کاربر بگه  که نسخه جدید موجود است و برنامه را به روز کنه.
چطور می تونم این کارو بکنم؟
لطفا کمک کنید 
برنامه ام تحت ویندوزه

----------

